# Is Aquariumfish.net a reliable site?



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

I've been looking at the site, and according to all the signs of a reliable website that my school has taught us, it seems to be legit. Have any of you purchased from there? Are the fish in the pics the ones you received?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Aside from the severely bad web design, they appear to be OK business wise.

http://www.bbb.org/sdoc/business-reviews/aquariums-dealers/aquariumfish-net-in-san-diego-ca-11003062

Edit: Is that a site ran and operated by Dr Tom Bailey? I see his photos everywhere on the site. If so, he has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

That's the the Bailey Brother's website. I didn't know that they were still in business. They've been around for a long time and are very reputable. They used to host an internet radio show called Pet Fish Talk. Sadly, they no longer do it but the archived shows can be found here,
http://www.petfishtalk.com/pages/pft_archive.htm


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> That's the the Bailey Brother's website. I didn't know that they were still in business. They've been around for a long time and are very reputable. They used to host an internet radio show called Pet Fish Talk. Sadly, they no longer do it but the archived shows can be found here,
> http://www.petfishtalk.com/pages/pft_archive.htm



That's great info! I was just coming here to post a link to that. Somehow I missed the links on the main page of the Pet Fish Talk site. Geeze, they really need a new web design team.


----------

